# Hi I'm new here...



## Ragdoll29 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

                      Ok so here is my story.. I am 30 in a few weeks, my wonderful husband is 26(toy boy I know) lol we have been together for almost 6 years and have been trying for a baby for 4 1/2 years. I have an amazing son from a previous relationship who will be 9 years old later this year who my husband sees as his own and he would love a little brother or sister too but unfortunately we haven't been able to get pregnant so far, we have been to doctors and hospital appts and my husband has low sperm motility and count but according to the doctors not enough to affect our chances of a baby!?? All my checks have come back fine and it seems that everywhere I turn there are newborns and pregnant ladies everywhere I'm finding this so hard to cope with right now I just wanted to talk to some people that knew the feelings of infertility and to here some other stories and make friends too anyone who would like a chat or has any advice I would really appreciate it, thankyou for  reading and I look forward to chatting to you xx Ragdoll xx


----------

